# Il calcio di Suarez a Juanfran Barca Atletico. Video.



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)

Suarez sempre protagonista nel bene e nel male. Nel primo tempo rifila un calcio a Juanfran. 

Video qua in basso


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Aprile 2016)




----------



## LukeLike (5 Aprile 2016)

L'avevo visto in diretta. Mi è parso strano che Juanfran non abbia detto nulla. Doveva protestare come un isterico catalano fino a minacciare il suicidio in caso di mancata espulsione.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Spero che gli si rompa il crociato a Suarez.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Più che altro ha dato una pizza a Luis nel secondo tempo. Non troppo forte ma il colpo c'è stato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Aprile 2016)

Non l'avevo notato. Prova tv in arrivo?


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non l'avevo notato. Prova tv in arrivo?



se come no, quello gioca nel barcellona, figuriamoci


----------



## bmb (6 Aprile 2016)

Giocatore odioso in una squadra odiosa. Tanto bravi coi piedi, tanto piccoli come uomini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



Brutto episodio..giocatore non nuovo a queste scorrettezze..

Arbitro ieri sera molto confuso..è vero che l'Atletico ha randellato duro però ha estratto troppi cartellini, non ammonito almeno un paio di giocatori del Barca ed è stato troppo fiscale sull'espulsione di Torres..


----------



## juventino (6 Aprile 2016)

Umanamente uno dei peggiori giocatori al mondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se come no, quello gioca nel barcellona, figuriamoci



Ho letto che non ci sarà nessuna prova tv perchè l'arbitro ha visto tutto...bella roba.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Umanamente uno dei peggiori giocatori al mondo.



Umanamente uno dei peggiori della storia del calcio. Se questi sbattono fuori l'Atletico e vanno a vincere di nuovo la Champions smetto di seguire il calcio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Umanamente uno dei peggiori della storia del calcio. Se questi sbattono fuori l'Atletico e vanno a vincere di nuovo la Champions smetto di seguire il calcio.



mi accontento di tutto quest'anno, l'importante è che vadano fuori loro


----------

